# New water pump needed



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi All,

Our Hymer's water pump doesn't appear to be working. I think it may have been run dry for quite some time. It's making a humming sound but not actually shifting any water.
Any idea of what I need to replace it with? Is it a good idea to upgrade to a bigger pump?
It's a 94 Hymer 534.

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Foley
I take it that you are referring to the motorhome water pump and not the engine water pump????
If it is humming but not operating then it is probably broken, have you tried to remove it from it's position and test it? Have you checked that the pipes are clear and that you have no blockages or kinks in them? Can you remove the pump and check that the impellor is rotating? or if it is a diaphragm take the end off and look to see if the diaphragm is split or stuck? If the pump is faulty then I would recommend installing a good quality pump like these http://www.towsure.com/default.asp?t=6334 
Shureflo are a good make and should give years of trouble free service.

Good luck

Keith


----------



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

Cheers Keith, you're right, it's not the engine water pump!!

I'll check the hoses, etc tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*p0st subject*

Mike

Same thing happened to mine,

Just take it out ,bring it with you when buying new one,

I fitted a new Shureflow pump very easy to fit.....aido


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hi Foley

Is your pump in the water tank of your Hymer or is a seperate one like the Shureflo's? If it is in the tank have a look at the link Keith has provided and check if it is similar to the Reich submersibles. These are made for Hymer and Hymer UK had them on offer for £25 inc postage. Worth a check and a phone call on 08008140600. Ask for the parts dept.

regards
Pat


----------



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

Cheers all for the advice. Been too busy today to get it sorted.
Will make some progress on Monday.

Mike


----------

